# Norco DH/Team DH 2010



## ND4SPD (5. Juli 2010)

Ich bin zZ auf der auf der Suche nach einem neuen DH-Bike. Da bin ich u.a. auf das Norco DH/Team DH gestossen. P/L-Verhältnis paßt, Ausstattung und Gewicht sind auch ok (DH hat 18,5kg, da ist nach unten sicher was möglich).

Leider finden es sich kaum ErFAHRungsberichte (Meine Anforderungen: kein Racebike, Effektiver und softer Federweg, robust und zuverläßig)

Wie fährt es sich?
Wie verhält sich der Hinterbau? Das Alte hat ja alles ziemlich weggebügelt ...

Vielleicht kann ja der eine oder andere Input liefern.


----------



## sp.one (5. Juli 2010)

fährt sich gut...ich verkauf mein dh 2010, 5 mal gefahren, für 2000 da ich günstig an ein team dh 2010 gekommen bin...bei interesse pn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zweiradfahrer (6. Juli 2010)

also ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. der hinterbau arbeitet sehr gut und die geo ist auch top. jeder der mal damit gefahren ist sagt das es ein bike ist wo man sich gleich wohl fühlt drauf. ich selber hab das norco dh, also das günstige. 



ND4SPD schrieb:


> (Meine Anforderungen: kein Racebike, Effektiver und softer Federweg, robust und zuverläßig)



der hinterbau ist sehr soft und bügel wirklich alles weg, nur die boxxer ist etwas straff. probiere jetzt mal ne weiche feder, mal schauen ob das was bringt. wobei ich am we ne harte feder ausprobiert habe und es sich gleich besser angefühlt hat. evtl. muss ich doch noch etwas mit der druckstufe rumprobieren.


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (9. Juli 2010)

Hey ich würde mein Team DH 2010 verkaufen ! 
Es ist von mir schon gefahren usw. super Bike , suche aber im moment nach einem 951 rahmen  Falls du Interesse haben solltest schreib mir einfach mal unter [email protected] . 
Kann dir dann auch Bilder usw zuschicken !


----------



## DhFabi (25. August 2010)

hey sp.one ,
hätte interesse an deinem Norco dh
hab dir ne email geschrieben ;D
LG
Fabian


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (26. August 2010)

Hey DHFABI !! Verkaufe meins auch im mom im ebay aber kannst mir auch ne angebot machen bei interesse ! 
Ist von der Austattung wesentlich besser als das normale DH ! 

Einfach mal mailen [email protected]


----------



## Julian1995 (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr das Noco Dh und muss sagen das ich ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Bike bin !
Die Geo stimmt und für den Preis fibdeste dieses Jahr kein besseres meiner meinung nach !
in Köln gibts noch nen laden der noch ein Norco DH da stehen hat !


----------



## Daniel12 (21. Oktober 2010)

in Dortmund steht auch noch eins!


----------



## Warsteiner87 (1. November 2010)

hab auch noch nen norco team dh anzubieten zum guten preis... bei interesse schreibt mich an


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. November 2010)

Mal was ganz anderes: Habt ihr ne Meinung zur Farbe vom 2011er DH? Gut, nicht gut, etc...


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (5. November 2010)

schlechter als die von 2010 auf jeden fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK-83 (5. November 2010)

Ich finde ja, Farbe ist überbewertet .

Aber das Team DH ist schöner, das DH weniger schön geworden.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. November 2010)

Kunststück. Da liegen ja auch nur 1700 Euro zwischen .


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (6. November 2010)

AK-83 schrieb:


> Ich finde ja, Farbe ist überbewertet .
> 
> Aber das Team DH ist schöner, das DH weniger schön geworden.



du darfst nicht mitreden, deins hat keine farbe mehr!


----------



## fokelmensh (2. Dezember 2010)

also ich finde da 09er team dh vom optischen und fahrerischen am besten, bin überwältigt.
bin vorher ein 08er parkedition gefahren, womit ich schon sehr zufrieden war und nun das 9er team dh, also alter schwede, was für ein fahrgefühl. dazu gesagt, ich stelle meine bikes selber zusammen, also kaufe mir nur rahmen und danach wähle ich dann die parts oder übernehme die parts vom vorherigen bike. aber jetzt ist winter...:-/


----------



## JOGA72 (24. Dezember 2010)

Norco DH bei www.Bike-Infection.de für 1999,99Euro


----------



## _Dh4ever_ (11. Januar 2011)

moin
ich suche einen norco dh (am besten team dh) rahmen und evtl einen passenden lrs 

grez jendrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOGA72 (11. Januar 2011)

welche Rahmengröße brauchst Du denn?


----------



## _Dh4ever_ (12. Januar 2011)

m-l würde ich sagen wäre gut


----------



## Burmi98 (15. Januar 2011)

Hier gibt`s auch noch eins: 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Norco-DH-2010-/160530351722?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item25605ac66a
Ist wohl wieder nur ein Eisdielen-Bike...


----------



## Daniel12 (15. Januar 2011)

ich hätt auch noch ein Eisdielen-Team DH von Mai 2010 hier stehen.
bei Interesse einfach per PN melden.


----------



## _Dh4ever_ (15. Januar 2011)

gibts auch nur den rahmen einzeln ??


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Januar 2011)

Jupp. Musste dich aber beeilen. So viele gibts da nicht mehr. Hab gerade noch mit viel Glück einen Range Rahmen für einen Kunden bekommen.


----------



## JOGA72 (23. Januar 2011)

_Dh4ever_ schrieb:


> moin
> ich suche einen norco dh (am besten team dh) rahmen und evtl einen passenden lrs
> 
> grez jendrik



Ein Komplettbike Norco DH in Größe L ist vorhanden. Die Rahmen sollen laut Norco im Feb. kommen

Viele Sonntagsnebelgrüße


----------



## _Dh4ever_ (24. Januar 2011)

so danke für eure hilfe aber hab einen rahmen ;-)


----------



## Indian Summer (25. Januar 2011)

@ _DH4ever

Na dann wünschen wir Dir viel Spass mit Deinem neuen Norco!

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## _Dh4ever_ (25. Januar 2011)

danke danke am 13 februar kommt er dann endlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hill-Climber (7. Februar 2011)

Welche größe würdet Ihr bei 1,85m für ein Norco Team DH nehmen?

Und hat vielleicht noch jemand ein gebrauchtes?
Wenn ja bitte melden!


----------



## fokelmensh (7. Februar 2011)

Hill-Climber schrieb:


> Welche größe würdet Ihr bei 1,85m für ein Norco Team DH nehmen?
> 
> Und hat vielleicht noch jemand ein gebrauchtes?
> Wenn ja bitte melden!



Servus.... ich würde bei deiner größe schon eine L empfehlen! 

grüüüße


----------



## _Dh4ever_ (7. Februar 2011)

moin
ich bin 1,88 und habe ein m gekauft ist aber leider noch nicht da
wenns da is kann ich dir sagen wies so is


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (7. Februar 2011)

Hill-Climber schrieb:


> Welche größe würdet Ihr bei 1,85m für ein Norco Team DH nehmen?
> 
> Und hat vielleicht noch jemand ein gebrauchtes?
> Wenn ja bitte melden!




Hey also ich habe das in M gefahren das 2010er Modell passte Super ! Bin damit willingen wie Winterberg gefahren ! Und ne Kumpel von mir hat das gleiche in gebrauchtem Zustand dennoch gut in schuss !

Kannst ihm ja mal eine PM schicken heisst hier im Forum : Warsteiner87


----------



## Hill-Climber (7. Februar 2011)

RiDe_oN_ schrieb:


> Hey also ich habe das in M gefahren das 2010er Modell passte Super ! Bin damit willingen wie Winterberg gefahren ! Und ne Kumpel von mir hat das gleiche in gebrauchtem Zustand dennoch gut in schuss !
> 
> Kannst ihm ja mal eine PM schicken heisst hier im Forum : Warsteiner87



Wie groß seid Ihr denn?


----------



## RiDe_oN_ (7. Februar 2011)

Ich bin 1,86m und er ist 1,84m !


----------



## JansonJanson (9. Februar 2011)

hei leutz, 
könntet ihr mir kurz sagen welches Tune euer Vivid im Team DH hat?
thx


----------



## Marius96 (14. Februar 2011)

hi,
bin ca. 1,75m würde M da passen?


----------



## Burmi98 (14. Februar 2011)

@Marius96: Ich würde sagen passt super, bin 176cm und fahre (und fuhr auch früher) M, passt für mein A-Line perfekt. Aber vielleicht kannst Du mal irgendwo Probe sitzen? Wäre natürlich das beste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marius96 (14. Februar 2011)

also hier im ibc ist grad ein norco dh 2011 in M und das wäre schon geil
nicht das es mir hier noch einer verschnappt


----------



## Burmi98 (14. Februar 2011)

Fahr doch mal beim Verkäufer vorbei, kannst Du gleich dort testen und wenn ok auch sofort mitnehmen, würdest Du wahrscheinlich auch nicht versendet haben wollen... Bezahlung vor Ort ist auch besser, denke ich, es sei denn, Ihr kennt Euch gut.


----------



## Burmi98 (14. Februar 2011)

Habe mal nachgeschaut, Du meinst das rote 2011 von DevilRider? Nice Bike - hol es Dir!


----------



## Marius96 (14. Februar 2011)

ja genau das!;D


----------



## F97H (27. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
weiß jemand wo man noch ein 2010er Norco Dh neu herbekommt?


----------



## jatschek (9. Mai 2011)

Beim Kumpel im Shop steht noch ein 2010er Norco DH, genaue Rahmengröße weiß ich nicht. Bei Interesse kann ich dir die Kontaktdaten geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Dh4ever_ (10. Mai 2011)

moin 
hier ist meins 
ist noch nicht fertig kommt noch ne 08 er 40 rein


----------



## F97H (10. Mai 2011)

Hallo jatschek,
wie viel möchte er denn nochfür das bike ahben?


----------



## jatschek (2. Juni 2011)

Sorry, aber da mein eigentlicher Deal für ein 11er DH geplatzt ist, musste ich bei meinem Kumpel zuschlagen. Das Bike hab ich mir dann geschnappt. Wenn ich wieder was sehe, kann ich dir ja Bescheid sagen.

Bzw. schau mal im Bikemarkt, da wurden in letzter Zeit einige Norco DHs inseriert.


----------



## jatschek (23. Juli 2011)

Mein Norco DH 2010:


----------



## Schoasdromme (24. Juli 2011)

Schickes Bike !
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Rahmenbrüchen bei NORCO aus ?
Hat da jemand (langzeit) Erfahrung ?


----------



## JansonJanson (29. August 2011)

könnt ihr mir fix sagen welchen Sattelstützen Durchmesser ich für den Rahmen brauche ?


----------



## jatschek (30. August 2011)

kurz und knapp: 30,9mm


----------



## JansonJanson (30. August 2011)

dankööööööö


----------



## Papa Midnight (3. September 2011)

Norco Aurum für 2012


----------



## MTB_Liebhaber (7. Februar 2013)

Moin. Ich öffne mal das Thema Norco DH 2010 nomma. Hab ne kleine Frage. Ich wollt mir nen neuen Antrieb zulegen. heißt Kurbel + Innenlager. Als kurbel wollt ich das e*thirteen LG1 Crankset nehmen. Jetzt meine Frage. Welches Innenlager soll ich dazu nehmen und welche Kurbelarm Länge ?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Indian Summer (8. Februar 2013)

Hi

Für das Norco DH 2010 brauchst du die 68/73 mm-Version der Kurbel. In der Regel 
in 165 mm oder 170 mm, das hängt ganz von deiner persönlichen Vorliebe ab.
Als Tretlager brauchst du die BSA-Version, dort hast du Wahl zwischen der "normalen" 
Version und derjenigen mit Titannitrid-Beschichtung, die etwas korrosionsbeständiger ist.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB_Liebhaber (8. Februar 2013)

Also ist BSA eine Gewindeart ?


----------



## Indian Summer (9. Februar 2013)

MTB_Liebhaber schrieb:


> Also ist BSA eine Gewindeart ?



Hi

Ja, das BSA-Gewinde (steht für British Standard Asssociation) wird auch Englisches oder ISO-Gewinde genannt und ist der Standard bei geschraubten Tretlagern.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## CRYistian (26. Juni 2013)

Hi, 
ich baue mir gerade ein Norco Team DH von 2010 auf und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Ich möchte hinten eine 200er Scheibe mit einer AVID Bremse fahren. Was für einen Adapter brauche ich dafür oder anders was für eine Bremsaufnahme hat der Rahmen?
Viele Grüße


----------



## fokelmensh (27. Juni 2013)

is2000


----------



## CRYistian (27. Juni 2013)

Sorry, mit der ANwort kann ich nix anfangen! Ist das die AUfnahme oder der Adapter den ich brauche?


----------



## JansonJanson (27. Juni 2013)

Hei Leutz, 
fährt jemand zufällig noch nen Team DH und hat nen CaneCreeDB Air / Vivid Air im Rad?!


----------



## MTB_Liebhaber (27. Juni 2013)

Ich fahr zwar eins aber nim mit CC DB. Hab den Marzocchi Roco R dirn


----------



## MTB_Liebhaber (27. Juni 2013)

So hier mein Norco DH von 2010. 
Mittlerweile sind Reverse Pedale dran. Sonst läuft es echt top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRYistian (28. Juni 2013)

Kann mir denn immer noch keiner sagen, was für eine Bremsaufnahme der Rahmen hat!?

P.S: Schönes Bike!


----------



## fokelmensh (28. Juni 2013)

CRYistian schrieb:


> Kann mir denn immer noch keiner sagen, was für eine Bremsaufnahme der Rahmen hat!?
> 
> P.S: Schönes Bike!



wie schon gesagt, IS2000


----------



## CRYistian (1. Juli 2013)

Und für welchen Scheibenbremsdurchmesser?


----------



## fokelmensh (2. Juli 2013)

7"


----------



## CRYistian (15. Juli 2013)

So, mein Bike ist aufgebaut. Danke für die Hilfe aus dem Forum. Eine frage habe ich aber noch: der Dämpfer hat hinten zwei Aufhängungen, welche ist die 200mm und welche die 235mm Federweg?


----------



## fokelmensh (16. Juli 2013)

die untere ist die 9" und die obere Bohrung ist die 8" Federwegseinstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRYistian (16. Juli 2013)

Cool - danke


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Oktober 2013)

kennt jemand den reach Wert des Large Frames, 
habe mal versucht zu messen und kam auf ca. 415 - 420mm wäre schon sehr wenig, oder?


----------



## fokelmensh (3. Oktober 2013)

könnte in etwa hin kommen. ich fahre eine M , zwar 11er Rahmen, und da hab ich einen reach von ca 395mm.


----------



## fokelmensh (3. Oktober 2013)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> kennt jemand den reach Wert des Large Frames,
> habe mal versucht zu messen und kam auf ca. 415 - 420mm wäre schon sehr wenig, oder?




wenn man den reach mit einem Demo vergleicht, ja dann wäre er klein


----------



## JansonJanson (3. Oktober 2013)

verdammt ist das klein ... 

auf meinem Touren Bike habe ich nen Reach von 466 ...


----------



## anDy85 (20. September 2015)

Hi ich krame mal den Thread hier wieder hoch. Ich bin seit 1 Monat Besitzer eines Norco DH 2010. Ich bräuchte Hilfe und zwar verstehe ich nicht warum hat das 2009 DH und das 2011 DH die Möglichkeit von 228mm FW auf 203mm FW zu verstellen und das 2010 hat diese Möglichkeit nicht ? Es steht meiner Meinung nach immer auf 228 mm FW ? Bin ich da richtig informiert oder nicht ? 

Gruß Andreas


----------

